What algorithm does news.YC use to filter spam? - rms
======
pg
Trusted human editors.

~~~
joshwa
downvotes on articles might help... There are a bunch of posts from an adsense
farm that I'd like to flag/downvote.

~~~
pg
really? which ones?

~~~
jwecker
can't speak for joshwa, but I thought this one was spammy.
http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=1040

